# Broken LCD Screen - Help Wanted



## thisisepic0727 (Nov 30, 2011)

My girlfriend has a broken LCD screen after a nasty drop. The glass isn't broken, but there are black spots appearing on the screen and it looks like the LCD is leaking(?) or something.

I want to replace the screen, but I'm not sure what part I need. I think this is what I need and I think this is the process.

http://www.repairsun....placement.html

Yes, this looks pretty straightforward, but I just wanted a 2nd opinion. Can someone confirm this for me? Also, has anyone had a similar experience and if so, did you replace the screen and/or do you have any tips?

Here is a picture of the screen.

Thanks for everyone and anyone's help!

Note: Cross Posted on XDA Here ---> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1860603


----------

